# Saxon IIIK Accucraft "Live-steam model" but electric



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I came across this loco yesterday, a beautiful model by Accucraft in live-steam but also available for non-live-steamers like myself as an "electrical" version professionally modified by Modellbau Frey in Germany.
Trouble is that it's a bit beyond my allocated budget, but boy - is that ever a nice loco. 


http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2967&l=english

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a beauty, alright. Given it's a conversion maybe you could put a smoke maker in the boiler, and let the actual cylinders pump the smoke out!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Now THAT is a volte face, if ever there was one! I've never heard of a live-steamer being converted to a sparkie before - just doesn't seem right somehow. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 07 May 2011 12:19 AM 
Now THAT is a volte face, if ever there was one! I've never heard of a live-steamer being converted to a sparkie before - just doesn't seem right somehow. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 


We had a 3.5" gauge steamer that had this done to it....a real shame as you say.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Garrett - please email me. No rush. Any time this morning will do.









Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Saxon VIk has now joined the live-steam to electric conversion group as well. 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3150


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*That is a terrific link to the electric version. The live steam version is identical in details. I recently posted my first run of the live steam version on the ' live steam ' site so if you have already seen it there, then by-pass this link as it is the same one. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAtMaJun_M0 . *I have a series of LGB cars, 300mm and longer,*
*and I will have to now figure out what will look the most reasonable behind it. Or maybe I will have to keep a watch on the EBAY sites to find the appropriate passenger and freight cars for this engine. Any suggestions. Thanks for viewing the video, all the Best, Peter.*


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Well, the good thing is that these electric converts can always be turned back to live steamers. As there are some customers who want electric driven locomotives, this is simply a market dictated choice - it is too expensive to develop a new electric version at Accucraft for these few customers. The best way to protect these live steamers is to buy them - once the stock disappears, there will be nothing to be converted! They are all excellent live steamers: IK, IIIK and the newly released VIK. Terry, in a way, Aster electrics are also converted live steamers, with one exception, I believe, they are all built from the same parts as live steamers. But of course, Asters are kits, and Accucraft locos are RTR, so the Aster crime is lesser;-)... Peter, I believe LGB Saxonian rolling stock is suitable for running with your VIK, otherwise, Mr Schug sells handmade scale Saxonian rolling stock. If you do not mind unprototypical combination, you might also like to employ 15mm rolling stock from Accucraft UK. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Zubi, any suggestion as to method of coupling LGB cars with standard Hook and Loop units to the Link and Pin system on the accucraft version. I have made a temporary metal hook fitting with a hole in the drawbar to place the pin on the engine buffer however, not the best looking when no cars are attached. I tried an LGB link coupler (LGB Part No. 64777) replacing the loop on an LGB car bogie, but the LGB link and pin unit does not reach past the LGB car buffer. Unfortunate because that would have looked very good. Maybe I can make an extender for the LGB link (64777) system to reach beyond the buffer.







Still might not look very good though. Do not want to cut off the factory installed buffer. Hoping you have pictures of a better system. All the Best, Peter.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hi Peter, I know the problem, and I have mentioned this to Mr Schug, encouraging him to produce an LGB compatible, coupling replacement alternative to Saxnian coupler. But perhaps he decided not to, after all these original Saxonian couplers are pretty and there are prototypical Saxonian cars which one can buy from him. I have never seen a longer link and pin coupler which fits on LGB so I am afraid you may need to fabricate one yourself. Please check the website of Mr Frey who makes the Saxonian cars for Accucraft Germany (Mr Schug), you will find prototypical couplers there, which you may be able to use for making an adapter to an LGB truck/bogie. http://www.eisenbahn-fleischer.de/index.php/produkte/zubehoer/18 Of course, you could always write to Mr Frey and ask him to produce such adapters, there may be a larger market for them as these Saxonian locomotives are really nice and should look good with many LGB cars. Best, Zubi


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Zubi, those are very nice units and all made of nice brass and spring loaded also. I think I could make the proper adapter for those units and will get in touch with him. Amazing how companies do not want to co-perate and have some form of compatability. A common complaint over the years in all G-Scale couplers from all the different manufacturers. I guess they all want to make their own and make more money.

All the Best, Peter.


----------

